# Neue Features: Suche im Thread, erweiterte Quick Search

## amne

Im Deutschen Forum (bzw allen anderen Foren, die Subforen haben) gibt es seit dem gerade durchgeführten Forenupgrade ein neues Feature: Beiträge der letzten 7 Tage anzeigen (View posts from last 7 days). Das macht hoffentlich alle, die sich nicht durch alle Subforen klicken wollen froh.  :Very Happy: 

Alles weitere siehe Vom Ende des [OT].

2006-03-09 unsticky --Earthwings

2006-03-11 sticky --Earthwings

2006-07-11 unsticky --Earthwings

----------

## Earthwings

In der Schnellsuche (Quick Search, das Suchfeld oben rechts) kann man ab sofort auswählen, wo man suchen möchte:

In allen Foren außer den nationalen, Dustbin und Off The Wall (die alte Standardeinstellung)

Im aktuellen Forum

Im aktuellen Forum und dessen Unterforen

Im aktuellen Thread

Die Optionen werden nur dort angezeigt, wo sie Sinn machen (beispielsweise kann man in der Forenübersicht nicht im aktuellen Forum suchen).

----------

